

Will the Next Zuckerberg Be a Designer, not a Hacker? - michaelpinto
http://www.technologyreview.com/business/37449/?p1=BI&a=f

======
donofrip
I really like the notion of a trifecta--"a tech lead, a designer, and a
business hustler". I think that when you have smart people with complimentary
skill sets that can work together eloquently, you have a better chance of
delivering a quality product with fewer revisions and rewrites.

I'm not sure it makes a difference whether the initial idea comes from a
designer or a hacker or a business person. I think that to deliver
successfully, a company eventually needs all three, but the initial idea is
just an idea. I see no reason why hackers would be favored over designers or
anyone else. I think a fund to help designers fund their ideas is a great
thing.

~~~
joeminkie
That trifecta sounds similar to what Michael Lopp will be talking about soon:
<http://rands-at-etsy.eventbrite.com/>.

------
dazzawazza
The best designers (in video games at least) I've worked with have had a deep
understanding of the underlying technology. The others were basically concept
artists forever limited by the 'hackers' at their disposal with no hope of
challenging the tech people around them.

Many 'hackers' are not enablers for designers. They don't see themselves as a
service providers but a god who, if he wants to, brings other peoples designs
alive.

While it's possible that the 'next big thing' on the web could come from a
designer I'd wager it's more likely to come from a designer that can code or a
coder that can design. While the technology is now easier than ever to grasp
and design is leading the way I don't think it's at the stage where a designer
alone can make it work.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
I'd still call a designer that can code, a designer.

